# Tire Upgrade



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Good evening.

Last fall I purchased a 2007 28 KRS but it did not come with a whole lot of maintenance records. So I am assuming the tires are stock ST 205/75 R14. These are now a several years old and due for a change over. I am looking at Maxxis M8008 tires but rather than staying with C rated 14" rims I am considering going with 15" rims. I have an option of getting E rated tires but they are a bit bigger (ST 225/75 R15). The overall diameter difference is 2.2" going from 205/75 R14 to 225/75 R15.

There seems to be adequate room in the wheel well but was wondering whether there are other pit falls I should be aware of or consider. Some folks have mentioned about flipping the axles but for now I would like to see whether I can leave the axles as they are. Any thoughts?

Regards,

yhc


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I upgraded our 28RSS from 14 to 15 and that exact tire and size about 5 years ago and have plenty of room. Most of the rubbing problems I have seen on here from those years have been from the streetside dinete slideout.


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info Mike. I am assuming you have NOT flipped the axles and have plenty of room in the wheel well.

Regards,


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

My axles are not flipped.


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Today I drove by my trailer to closely check out the wheel wells. Wouldn't you know it...my 28 KRS only has ~2" clearance on the driver side while the passenger side has about 4" clearance with the stock 14" tires. That's not going to work out so well with installing larger size tires. Since I am going to upgrade my tires to 225/75R15, E load range, I will be flipping the axles. I stopped by a local Trailer Craft and picked up some parts (u-bolt kits, axle saddles, etc) for the project along with new bearings, etc.

If you have any helpful hints on flipping axles, please do let me know. Otherwise wish me luck. Thanks.

Regards,

yhc


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

While I am upgrading my tires and flipping the axles, I am also considering the following.

1. Upgrade and replace leaf springs to 2400 lbs capacity/spring or 4800 lbs/axle (vs. 1750 lbs/spring)
2. Install Dexter Flex EZ Dexter EZ Flex

Any thoughts or comments from your experiences would be appreciated.

Some specs:

The axles are rated at 3500 lbs/axle 
GVWR of my 28KRS is 7655 lbs
New Maxxis 225/75R15, load range E tires are rated at 2830 lbs each

Regards,


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

yhc said:


> While I am upgrading my tires and flipping the axles, I am also considering the following.
> 
> 1. Upgrade and replace leaf springs to 2400 lbs capacity/spring or 4800 lbs/axle (vs. 1750 lbs/spring)
> 2. Install Dexter Flex EZ Dexter EZ Flex
> ...


All of the above, you can never have too much margin on your trailer suspension. Several of us have had the stock leaf springs break on the road, not fun. Replace with a 5 spring leaf.

The Dexter EZ Flex system makes a huge difference, worth the money. You will also be able to replace the plastic spring bushings with Brass bushings that can be lubed. Depending on how many miles are on your 2007, there may be nothing left of the stock plastic bushings.

I just re-did mine a few weeks ago. The biggest tip I can give you is to get a large ratchet and a breaker bar, you will need it to break the bolts loose. Go under the trailer and break all the bolts loose before you jack the trailer. That way you can be under the trailer safely. Once the bolts are broken loose, you can jack the trailer, remove the wheels, and remove the bolts without having to go under the trailer while it is on jacks.

Good Luck.

DAN


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Just for anyone searching for EZ Flex equalizer, the following is what I got from Dexter tech support.

"K71-652-00 is the kit that you need to use for 33" axle spacing. This kit is for use on axles rated up to 6000lb each. This means that the K71-652-00 kit can be used with two axle rated up to 6000lb each for a total trailer capacity of 12,000lb." My link

The other option is K71-653-00 for 35" axle spacing and axle rated up to 8000 lb each.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Did you install the leaf springs yourself? How will we know when it's time to replace ours?

quote name='TwoElkhounds' date='04 May 2014 - 05:35 PM' timestamp='1399242930' post='497234']


yhc said:


> While I am upgrading my tires and flipping the axles, I am also considering the following.
> 
> 1. Upgrade and replace leaf springs to 2400 lbs capacity/spring or 4800 lbs/axle (vs. 1750 lbs/spring)
> 2. Install Dexter Flex EZ Dexter EZ Flex
> ...


All of the above, you can never have too much margin on your trailer suspension. Several of us have had the stock leaf springs break on the road, not fun. Replace with a 5 spring leaf.

The Dexter EZ Flex system makes a huge difference, worth the money. You will also be able to replace the plastic spring bushings with Brass bushings that can be lubed. Depending on how many miles are on your 2007, there may be nothing left of the stock plastic bushings.

I just re-did mine a few weeks ago. The biggest tip I can give you is to get a large ratchet and a breaker bar, you will need it to break the bolts loose. Go under the trailer and break all the bolts loose before you jack the trailer. That way you can be under the trailer safely. Once the bolts are broken loose, you can jack the trailer, remove the wheels, and remove the bolts without having to go under the trailer while it is on jacks.

Good Luck.

DAN
[/quote]


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow that's quite an undertaking you're planning!

We used ours this past weekend and I noticed less sway with the 15" D range we installed on ours.
I believe mine were 1" higher which is really only 1/2" difference in clearance. 
I wanted our trailer low but I'm curious to see your before and after pictures.
Good luck with your project & please don't forget to post some pics


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I began this project to upgrade my OEM 14" tires/rims to a set of 15" tires/rims. In order to get more clearance in the wheel well on the driver side I decided to flip the axles. 2 days ago I got all my parts from various sources and was able to tackle the project yesterday. I was able to install Dexter EZ Flex, replace 4 leaf leaf springs to new 5 leaf leaf springs, flip the axles and inspect brakes then replace bearings/races in about 7 hrs.

Today I attempted to mount my E rated Maxxis tires (225/75/15) on a new set of 15" alloy wheels but I just could not get them to fit on the new rims. Ironically I was able to complete all my intended projects EXCEPT changing out the tires. I will have to talk to the local tire store where I purchased the rims from to see whether they can mount/balance the tires for me instead.

Overall I have gained about 5 1/2" clearance (increased from 2" to 7 1/2" clearance on the driver side under the slide). After the new 15" tires are installed I ended up having about 6 1/2" clearance. I will try to post a few pictures at a later time.

Regards,

yhc

ADDENDUM: Mystery solved! The new 15" rims are "reverse mounting" rims so it could only be mounted from inside of the rims.


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Before, During and After the modifications.

Before: 2" clearance w/ 14" tires









During: Axles are flipped and new leaf springs as well as EZ Flex installed. I was a bit concerned about how the equalizer was sitting so contacted Dexter. According to Dexter as long as there is no interference with the center hanger and leaf springs I am good to go.























After: Now w/ 6 1/2" clearance after putting the new 15" tires on.
















Now it's time to enjoy the trailer for the summer!


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

Did you go with larger rims, as well, or just increase the tire size? I'm considering this mod ( including the axle flip ) but am unsure as to whether or not I would need new wheels. Thanks!


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Signguy said:


> Did you go with larger rims, as well, or just increase the tire size? I'm considering this mod ( including the axle flip ) but am unsure as to whether or not I would need new wheels. Thanks!


Good morning Signguy.

I did purchase a new set of 15" aluminum wheels/rims along with the 15" Maxxis tires.

Regards,

yhc


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I too just ordered the EZ Flex and while I'm not flipping my axles I just might upgrade my springs to five leaf while it's apart.
Where did you get the new leaf springs from?


----------

